

Implementing a shell for Bytengine using 'state functions' - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/johnwilson/bshell/blob/master/core/shell.go

======
wilsonfiifi
I thought this would be a good opportunity to use 'state functions' to
implement a shell for Bytengine. Rob Pike mentions the use of state functions
in his talk "Lexical Scanning in Go"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxaD_trXwRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxaD_trXwRE)

